# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Mac Users ελάτε να μετρηθούμε!!!!

## nkladakis

Και ξεκινάω πρώτος

doual G4 με airport
Powerbook Ti
Airport Extreme AP
Maxrad Panel 9db
Maxrad sector

----------


## ariadgr

Titanium Powerbook G4
(χωρίς wireless εξοπλισμό προς το παρόν)

----------


## cp

iMac Flower Power, 2 x PCs, 7100 Power Mac

Εστησα ήδη και το δεύτερο interface, είμαι πάνω στον bakolaz και στο backbone. Παιδιά πότε θα "κλείσει" το κύκλωμα για να κάνουμε share και τίποτε σε Mac?

----------


## bchris

Xairetai. Allos enas mac xrhsths. !!!
To wireless to ylopoiei ena DLink 900AP+ kai mia cantenna apo
whiskey Glenfidish. To Quadra den mporo na po oti paizei energo 
rolo sto olo skhniko, alla ama laxei.....
Episeis exo dyo PC (same on me) ena Celeron 300 kai ena 
Pentium 100 (nomizo). Ola ayta peftoyn epano sto 10Mbits hub moy 
poy syntoma 8a to allakso me ena 10/100 ....
ayta gia thn ora. A... nodedb id 1008 !!!!


Cheers!!

----------


## bchris

dystyxos sto proygoymeno post ebala ta apple sto 8ema me apotelesma
na mhn fainontai sedon ka8oloy, opote:

*
Ibook opaque 700Mhz 2xUSB, Quadra 700
*

----------


## cp

bchris, αν βάλεις switch 10/100 να ΜΗΝ χρησιμοποιήσεις DLINK! Εμένα μου δημιούργησε τεράστιο πρόβλημα με τα DWL-900+. Μόλις τα έβαλα μαζί δεν έπαιζε ούτε ping, αλλά και σερνόταν το δίκτυο. Τα έβαλα σε ένα 10άρι hubάκι και όλα πάνε καλά. Θα δοκιμάσω με άλλο switch να δω τι γίνεται.

----------


## rentis_city

cp, αν είναι δοκίμασε με ένα Compex 8x που είναι best seller και το έχει 
πολύς κόσμος...  ::  
Έχει μόνο 40 euro, σε σύγκριση με το D-Link που ζητάει σχεδόν τα 
διπλάσια...  ::

----------


## bchris

Merci gia thn proeidopoihsh, otan er8h h ora 8a sas po ta apotelesmata.
Pros to paron 8a meino me to 10ari  ::

----------


## bchris

Extes loipon agorasa ena switch 10/100 8port 3Com.

Ebala pano to 900+ kai ta ypoloipa, eipa thn proseyxh moy kai....

Epaikse! Me to 3Com ola einai mia xara!!

----------


## ocean

Νικο, εγώ μετράω σαν Mac User ?  ::

----------


## socrates

Καλορίζικο και από μένα... φυσικά περιμένουμε να μας το φέρεις μία από τις επόμενες συναντήσεις μας να το περιποιηθούμε δεόντως  ::

----------


## sotirisk

Τώρα που είναι και Unix Certified, αξίζει και με το παραπάνω  ::   ::

----------


## lakis

-Σκέπτομαι να προβώ σε αγορά ενός mini mac. Είναι απόλυτα συμβατό με το λειτουργικό των mac;
-H αναβάθμιση της μνήμης φαίνεται σχετικά εύκολη και δεν αξίζει να γίνει από τον προμηθευτή λόγω κόστους και χρόνου παράδοσης.
Παρακαλώ για απόψεις.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

εεεπ καλώς ήρθες στο club πες στον πλωτάρχη να σου δώσει το καταπληκτικό 
voip software και μην ξεχάσεις να πειράξεις το dns για να βλέπεις awmn σελιδες  ::   ::

----------


## pan-pan

> εεεπ καλώς ήρθες στο club πες στον πλωτάρχη να σου δώσει το καταπληκτικό 
> voip software και μην ξεχάσεις να πειράξεις το dns για να βλέπεις awmn σελιδες


  ::   ::   ::  
Για πες και σε μας τπτς...

----------


## cirrus

> --> Υπάρχει κανά προγραμματάκι για να χρησιμοποιήσω την iSight για να τραβάς video ή καμιά photo; (εκτός από το iChat που δεν νομίζω να με πολυτραβάει και το UIAlerter ή όπως το λένε τέσπα).


quicktime player -> file -> new movies recording
για photo -> photo booth



> --> Ο firefox καλός αλλά ο Safari ακόμα καλυτερος! Πόσο μάλλον όταν για να έχεις σωστούς χαρακτήρες στον firefox πρέπει να τον τρέξεις με το Rosseta...Υπάρχει καμία λύση σε αυτό ή να κολλήσω με τον Safari; Όχι ότι με χαλάει απλά ρωτάω μπας και υπάρχει κανά άλλο workaround.


install msoffice true type fonts αν είναι αυτό που νομίζω... αν και safari rocks



> --> Κανάν καλό Instant Messenger έχετε να προτείνετε για jabber και msn μαζί; Δοκίμασα τον Mercury για MSN αλλά κάπου διάβασα ότι έχει προβλήματα με τον ήχο στις συνομιλίες...


1000% adium

----------


## pan-pan

Για περαστε και απο το leechers μια βολτα...

----------


## sokratisg

> Για περαστε και απο το leechers μια βολτα...


Άντε να ανέβουμε λίγο....  ::   ::  

Γμτ δεν μπορώ να συνηθίσω το ctrl+shift για αλλαγή γλώσσας!  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Άντε καλορίζικο!!  ::   ::   ::  

Πρέπει να κανονίσουμε καμιά μάζωξη πάντως για τους mac users του awmn!!
Να πούμε καμιά απορία κανα tip..κτλ  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Εννοείται κάτι τέτοιο!  :: 

Σουκού πάντως εγώ σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι free και καθημερινές απογεύματα.

----------


## slapper

αν και θα το έχετε βρεί αντίoστοιχο πρόγραμμα του dc
είναι το ShakesPeer  ::   ::  

more info: http://shakespeer.bzero.se/

----------


## aitos

Καλησπέρα έχω και εγώ ένα macbook pro  ::   ::  
θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιό πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιούμε αντί του winbox καθώς και μια διεύθυνση για το dc++
ευχαριστώ πολύ  ::

----------


## Montechristos

> ... ποιό πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιούμε αντί του winbox ...


Crossover + winbox.
Μόνο έτσι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## giorgos92

Όχι όχι δεν κάνεις λάθος και εγώ έτσι το έχω

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

με leopard και winbox 2.9.27 σας παίζει και αν ναι θέλει κάποια ειδική ρύθμιση?

----------


## giorgos92

Παίζει Τ-Ε-Λ-Ε-Ι-Α χωρίς καμία ρύθμιση  ::   ::  
Έι μην φοβάστε τόσο ρε!!! Με τα wIndoze υπάρχουν μόνο τέτοια προβλήματα  ::

----------


## giorgos92

Ρέ παιδιά ξέρετε άν η cm9 ή τέλως πάντων καμιά καλή να παίζει με Macintosh? Άν ναί τότε μου φαίνεται πως θα γυρίσω σε ταρατσοmac!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ok μια χαρα παιζει για το αλλο το macbook μου atheros φοραει

----------


## giorgos92

> ok μια χαρα παιζει για το αλλο το macbook μου atheros φοραει


H cm9 παίζει μια χαρά;

----------


## alsafi

Gay consumers love Apple, but hate Samsung for some reason

link: boingboing.net


Καλά είχα καταλάβει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με εσάς.

----------


## giorgos92

> Gay consumers love Apple, but hate Samsung for some reason
> 
> link: boingboing.net
> 
> 
> Καλά είχα καταλάβει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με εσάς.


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sb-er

Αγόρασα μόλις με 200 ευρώ ένα Mac Powerbook G4  ::   ::  



> Hardware Overview:
> 
> Machine Name:	PowerBook G4 15"
> Machine Model:	PowerBook5,4
> CPU Type:	PowerPC G4 (1.1)
> Number Of CPUs:	1
> CPU Speed:	1.5 GHz
> L2 Cache (per CPU):	512 KB
> Memory:	1 GB
> ...


Ήταν καλή ευκαιρία από γνωστό αλλιώς δε θα έπαιρνα. Ωραίο φαίνεται... Ξεκινάω το ψάξιμο  ::  Ευχαριστώ τον Socrates για τη συμβουλή του...

----------


## sb-er

Κάτι ακόμη, ξέρει κανένας αν μπορώ να βάλω OSX 10.5 σε PowerPC Mac, όχι intel?

Eyxaristw

Edit: Το βρήκα OSX 10.5 παίζει σε Mac με επεξεργαστή PowerPC G4 (867MHz or faster), το μόνο που δεν παίζει είναι το bootcamp (οπότε ξεχνάω τα γουινντοουζ)

----------


## socrates

Καλορίζικο! Δεν θα μετανιώσεις για την αγορά του ακόμα και αν δεν έχει bootcamb  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Edit: Το βρήκα OSX 10.5 παίζει σε Mac με επεξεργαστή PowerPC G4 (867MHz or faster), το μόνο που δεν παίζει είναι το bootcamp (οπότε ξεχνάω τα γουινντοουζ)


FYI, επίσης δεν παίζει και ξεχνάς το επερχόμενο 10.6 Snow Leopard.  ::

----------


## bedrock

Macbook black happy owner! (another one!)

----------


## giorgos92

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sb-er
> 
> FYI, επίσης δεν παίζει και ξεχνάς το επερχόμενο 10.6 Snow Leopard.


Όχι απαράιτητα! Στο μέχρι στιγμής public beta του Snow Leopard που έχει δωθεί στους Developers απο την Apple στο WWDC υπάρχει συμβατότητα μόνο για intel αλλά αυτό δεν αποκλείει το ενδεχόμενο να ενσωματωθεί υποστήριξη για power pc.
Βέβαια και να μην βγεί για power pc μικρό το κακό καθώς λίγα καινούρια features θα ενσωματωθούν που κυρίως θα αυξάνουν την ταχύτητα του παρόντος λειτουργικού.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sb-er
> 
> ...


Οτιδήποτε non-x86 είναι πεθαμένο in the mid/long-term.
Ακόμα και οι GPUs θα το γυρίσουν σε x86.  ::   ::  




> Βέβαια και να μην βγεί για power pc μικρό το κακό καθώς λίγα καινούρια features θα ενσωματωθούν που κυρίως θα αυξάνουν την ταχύτητα του παρόντος λειτουργικού.


Καθόλου λίγα θα έλεγα και φαίνονται killer features:



> Grand Central: a parallel-programming technology by Apple that aims to have the OS take full advantage of multi-core CPUs *and Graphics Processing Units (GPUs)*.
> 
> OpenCL (Open Computing Language): allowing developers to code applications to *use the GPU for non-graphics purposes*.


Χώρια ότι θα είναι πιο ελαφρύ από το 10.5 που έχει universal binaries.




> Faster installation times and lower hard drive footprint.

----------


## Somnius

Πρόσφατα αγόρασα έναν iMac και δεν έχω λόγια..

20άρης τούμπανο!

----------


## socrates

> Πρόσφατα αγόρασα έναν iMac και δεν έχω λόγια..
> 
> 20άρης τούμπανο!


Καλορίζικος! Το σύνολο HW και SW είναι που κάνει την διαφορά  ::

----------


## Somnius

Thanx man τώρα χωρίς πλάκα το εργαλείο δεν είναι ότι με έχει ενθουσιάσει μόνο.. είναι ακριβώς ότι χρειαζόμουν και ακόμα περισσότερο..

τώρα σπίτι περνάω και τις mini-dv κασσέτες από την κάμερα μέσα στο iMovie και κάνω και τα μαγειρέματά μου..

Πολύ ωραία όλα..

Υ.Γ. παιδιά χωρίς  ::  iFreeMem την παλεύετε? Εγώ όχι.. ειδικά αν το έχεις πάνω από 3 μέρες ανοιχτό και κάνεις δουλειά.. όλη την inactive ram την γυρνάει σε free ΠΑΡΑ πολύ χρήσιμο εργαλείο..!!!!!!!

----------


## esykas

Γειά και από μένα ξεκίνησα με ένα mac mini 1.83GHZ Intel Core Duo 512 MB 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM και tiger 10.4.11
το 2006 και το 2007 πήρα και το Macbook για να μην είμαστε εξαρτημένη μόνο στο γραφείο αλλά και στις διακοπές  ::

----------


## blucky

Και όμως!!! Μετά απο 12 χρόνια Windows ήρθε η ώρα!!!

Εδώ και 1 μέρα πανευτυχής ιδιοκτήτης ενώς iMac 24"...

Τι να πω, όλα δείχνουν τόσο διαφορετικά άλλα και τόσο ωραία συνάμα που πραγματικά δεν έχω λόγια. Στην αρχή είπα να βάλω και Windows άλλα μέχρι στιγμής δεν μου λείπουν καθόλου και προκειμένου να μάθω το Leopard το συντομότερο θα μείνω μόνο με αυτό...

Πρώτη φρίκη είναι τα shortcut keys για να αλλάζεις γλώσσα, να κάνεις αντιγραφή/επικόλληση κτλ καθώς και μερικά προβληματάκια με κάποια αρχεία στα ελληνικά και βέβαια πολλά προγράμματα που δεν έχω ακόμα άλλα θα την βρω την ακρή...

Άλλη φάση  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Καλορίζικο!

Στην αρχή και εγώ ήμουν δισταχτικός... τώρα μπορώ να πω ότι δεν έχει winεπιστροφή γιατί απλά το "μηλαράκι" δουλεύει σε πολλά έτσι όπως θα έπρεπε να δουλεύουν όλα.

Θα μπορέσεις να το εκτιμήσεις πλήρως όταν το μάθεις... (και ξεμάθεις  ::  )

----------


## blucky

> Καλορίζικο!
> 
> Στην αρχή και εγώ ήμουν δισταχτικός... τώρα μπορώ να πω ότι δεν έχει winεπιστροφή γιατί απλά το "μηλαράκι" δουλεύει σε πολλά έτσι όπως θα έπρεπε να δουλεύουν όλα.
> 
> Θα μπορέσεις να το εκτιμήσεις πλήρως όταν το μάθεις... (και ξεμάθεις  )


Να σαι καλα... Είμαι σίγουρος ότι πολύ σύντομα θα έχω μια σχετική άνεση... Πάντως πραγματικά είναι άλλη φάση. Για να δουμε...  ::

----------


## commando

ωχ παει δεν προκειται να ξαναμπεις winbox..

----------


## blucky

> ωχ παει δεν προκειται να ξαναμπεις winbox..


Μα δεν χρειάζεται έχω τόσο σταθερο κόμβο που είναι περριτό  ::   ::  

BTW - http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/MikroTik_for_Mac κοντά είμαι  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

comandako αμα εχει τοσο καψα το winbox απο εκδοση 2.9.29 και πανο το βλεπει απο crossover αμα εχει παλιοτερα βαζει και ενα parallels με xp και βλεπει τα παντα

εσυ που θα πας ξεκινησες με iphoni σιγα σιγα μας ερχεσαι προσ τα δω

----------


## blucky

> comandako αμα εχει τοσο καψα το winbox απο εκδοση 2.9.29 και πανο το βλεπει απο crossover αμα εχει παλιοτερα βαζει και ενα parallels με xp και βλεπει τα παντα
> 
> εσυ που θα πας ξεκινησες με iphoni σιγα σιγα μας ερχεσαι προσ τα δω


2.9.29 ε? Θα το τσεκάρω αφού βάλω το crossover πρώτα διότι δεν έχω προλάβει να ψάξω πολλά πράγματα σε 2 μέρες...  ::  

Μπάινω σε μια διαδικασία να μάθω κάτι από την αρχή γιατί βαρέθηκα τα Windows και ότι άλλο φέρουν μαζί (καλό και κακό)... Άρα θα το προσπαθήσω μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως πριν βάλω και Windows...

Με λένε Χρήστο, είμαι 2 μέρες και δυο νύχτες χωρίς WinXP και ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

μια χαρα θα εισαι δεν τα εχεις αναγκη το δεξι κλικ το φτιαχνεις στο properties mouse για την αλλαγη γλωσας προτιμησε
το κουμπι με το μηλαρακι και το space αυτο με βολεψε εμενα

----------


## blucky

> μια χαρα θα εισαι δεν τα εχεις αναγκη το δεξι κλικ το φτιαχνεις στο properties mouse για την αλλαγη γλωσας προτιμησε
> το κουμπι με το μηλαρακι και το space αυτο με βολεψε εμενα


Το δεξί click το έφτιαξα από το πρώτο λεπτό άλλα την άλλαγη γλώσσας όχι ακόμη και είναι όντως σπαστικό, όπως είναι και το αντίστοιχο Ctrl + C/V... Καμιά λύση σε αυτό?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Διάβασα ότι ειναι το Command και το αντίστοιχο γράμμα άλλα δεν μου έπαιξε νομίζω. Θα το τσεκάρω όταν πάω σπίτι να δω αν παίζει όντως

----------


## socrates

Απλά όπου ctrl πλέον θα πατάς το "μηλαράκι" και τον συνδυασμό που θέλεις (τα περισσότερα είναι κοινά).
Ασυναίσθητα έχω τον αριστερό μου αντiχειρα μόνιμα σχεδόν στο "μηλαράκι" όταν πληκτρολογώ.

----------


## filippos

Κάτοχος ενός 20ρι iMac και σύντομα ενός macbook.
Απορώ πως δούλευα με τα windows όλα αυτά τα χρόνια...

----------


## socrates

> Κάτοχος ενός 20ρι iMac και σύντομα ενός macbook.
> Απορώ πως δούλευα με τα windows όλα αυτά τα χρόνια...


... δεν υπάρχει επιστροφή  ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

i can agree!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pathfinder

Αισίος και εγω mac use εδω και 8 μήνες!! Με το ταπείνο αλλα παντοδυναμο mac mini!

----------


## devout

> Αισίος και εγω mac use εδω και 8 μήνες!! Με το ταπείνο αλλα παντοδυναμο mac mini!


κι εγώ κι εγώ  ::  
το μεγάλο έχεις ή το μικρό ?

----------


## Nikiforos

και εγώ έχω έναν mac mini G4!!! μου έτυχε σε καλή τιμή και τον τσίμπησα! επειδή έχω και iphone βασικά τον πήρα, πάντως από τότε ΔΕΝ ξανάκουσα μουσική από το pc!!! μουσική πάντα mac mini + itunes!!! συνδεδεμένος σε 4καναλο μίκτη και ενισχυτή yamaha. Οσο για το MAC OS απόλαυση, καλύτερο από τα winblows, αλλά προτιμω debian linux που έχω στον desktop!

----------


## Somnius

helloz guyz!  :: 

i'm back, τωρα στίνω ένα macmini για κάτι δουλειές!

Τα mac-νέα σας?

Υ.Γ.
και τρία πρόχειρα βιντεάκια που ήταν στο mac.awmn που είναι down θα δω γιατί!
http://mac.awmn/wp-content/media/scr...1_04-06-09.m4v
http://mac.awmn/wp-content/media/scr...2_04-06-09.m4v
http://mac.awmn/wp-content/media/scr...3_06-06-09.m4v

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι επί του παρόντος topic αλλά πως θα γίνει στον mac mini να έχω 1000αρα καρτα lan? έχει ενσωματωμένη 100αρα.

----------


## Somnius

Νομιζω ότι πρέπει να βάλεις μια μέσω usb εξωτερική.. ειδικά για mac-mini, κάτσε να ρωτήσω τα παιδιά από το milaraki.com

----------


## Nikiforos

Μάθε γιατί δουλεύω itunes και περνάω μεσω δικτύου στο linux desktop pc και μου αργεί!!! πάντως μου είπε ενας φιλος ότι ακόμα και να βάλω το USB έχει μικρότερη ταχύτητα οπότε δεν πρόκεται το gigabit lan εδώ να πιάσει τα μέγιστα του!
Λέω να τσιμπήσω αυτό εδώ : http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

----------


## Nikiforos

Somnius περιμένω βοήθεια για τον adaptora μιας και είσαι καλός με το Mac OS! ενώ λαμβάνει δεδομένα δεν στέλνει! βγάζει λάθη! σε windows είναι οκ! και δείχνει συνδεδεμένο κανονικά και λέει 1gbps, άλλο θέμα αν δεν τα πιάνει λογω περιορισμου του usb 2,0.

----------


## bedrock

iMac 21.5, i5 quad με 8gb's of Ram  ::  Φυσάει !

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

μεγειες

----------


## grigoris

> iMac 21.5, i5 quad με 8gb's of Ram  Φυσάει !


θα το φορτωσεις να υποθεσω?  ::

----------


## bedrock

Εννοείται...!

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι λοιπόν.... Το έπαθα και.... έπαθα...

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

χαχαχα once you go mac you never come back μεγειες

----------


## bedrock

Fruity people! Μπουχαχα! Πήρα και εγώ ένα macbook pro να το κειμιάσω με το iMac  ::

----------

